# Cincinnati Publiuc Landing BAD NEWS!



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

6-2-2011 I was fishing at the Cincinnati Public Landing when a worker there informed me and some other fishermen of some sad news. The City of Cincinnati is now in the process of turning that area to a* PAID city parking lot!* They are also going to be charging a fee to launch boats at the ramp. They are already charging folks that park there during the Reds games. A ticket both is already in place at the top of the landing. I do NOT know how much they will be charging for parking or ramp fee at this time. Bottom line it looks like ONE of the few remaining bank fishing spots is being taken from most folks. The idea of a FREE public area is now gone, and I doubt if it will ever return to being free in the future. So I am not sure how I will handle fishing this year, for I had always used the ramp at the Public Landing. Just have NO idea as to how they will handle folks that just want to fish down there or the Serpentine Wall. So if you were thinking about fishing there get down there before they get this completely set up.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

And wondered what they were doing. Knew it was too good to last. Figures that one of the fun places to go to during the day will now be off limits. Cincinnati City Clowncil probably had the idea. 

The worst part is that the other two options for downtown are miles out each way- Schmidt or Riverside. Schmidt is easy to get to but at $10 it's the most expensive ramp I launch at. When it was $5 they even gave you the 7th launch for free or something along those lines- when it went to $10 a few years back they ditched that deal. 

Tanners is still free for the moment but they are doing a new launch area and i woudn't be surprised to see a fee there too. They don't have a dock which is a major pain but the new ramp may from what the city workers I was talking to said. Have to wait and see. The worst part about Tanners is that at $4 a gallon, it's still cheaper for me to drive to Schmidt and pay the$10 versus burning the fuel to drive to Tanners! Sux all the way around. 

UFM82


----------



## catfishingforfun (Jul 22, 2008)

I know it is a little out of the way but Fredricks landing is only 50 bucks for the whole year. It is easy to put in at and can be down to the Ohio in no time. We have been putting a small 14 ft with a 8hp in there for the last 3 years and fish all up and down the licking plus the ohio. Just thought i would remind peole of that option.


Steve


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

and now the park dist. will follow suit


----------



## I'll go in after it (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes sound's right the clown and the clowncil


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

UFM82 said:


> And wondered what they were doing. Knew it was too good to last. Figures that one of the fun places to go to during the day will now be off limits. Cincinnati City Clowncil probably had the idea.
> 
> The worst part is that the other two options for downtown are miles out each way- Schmidt or Riverside. Schmidt is easy to get to but at $10 it's the most expensive ramp I launch at. When it was $5 they even gave you the 7th launch for free or something along those lines- when it went to $10 a few years back they ditched that deal.
> 
> ...


Riverside and Schmidt still honor the 6th launch free. After you pay 5 times your 6th launch is free. It was free last year, the year before and the year before that. I talked to the lady today and she said the deal was still going on this year as well...so hopefully you saved up any tickets you had.

Its rediculous that they are going to start charging for the public landing, every other city on the river has a free "PUBLIC" ramp why would they get rid of that? I can understand charging for the reds games but for people to come and enjoy the river is rediculous. Its is one of the worst ramps too when the water is up its hard to lanunch and load. All I can say is if they are charging they damn well put a dock in for people to tie up to and put some lights to at least make it semi worth the charge. All down through Indiana and KY they have free well maintained ramps- Tanners creek, Rising sun, Arnolds creek, madison, carrolton, vevay all free and decent ramps. At this rate I am better up just buying a slip at a marina for the summer.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Ha! Clowncil! Good n' terrible!


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

This blows


----------



## katfish ken (Feb 5, 2010)

They got the big Idea to charge launch fees on some of East Ky. lakes a few years ago. When people started letting their boats set at home for a while, they removed the boxes for launch fees..


----------



## hoosiertransplant (Apr 20, 2009)

Surely they won't try to eliminate bank fishing?


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Most of the Ohio river ramps in Indiana are owned by the state. Tanner's was improved with riverboat money by the city of Lawrenceburg. More are in the works from what I understand. I wish Hamilton County Park District would get off some cash, and open up Shawnee Lookout ramp. They say no one uses it, they would if they could launch something larger than a canoe. Greedy SOB's

Slip


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I doubt if the lady in charge of the Public Landing cares about anyone fishing there or launching of boats there. Right now her mission is to get revenues for the City of Cincinnati!! Not sure it was her idea or just following orders from the folks above her. Bottom line it will impact folks that use to go down there for a few hours of fishing!! As it looks now the closest FREE spot for bank fishing on the OHIO side is at Schmidt Field. $4 to park and launch a boat is still cheaper than the OTHER 2 Cincinnati boat ramps. The City Of Covinton Ky. is not much better for making thing more difficult to get to the river bank to fish. In the daytime up till 6 p.m. there is a 2hour parking limit along the streets around the river. Now the city has blocked off the 3 sets of steps that went down to the river bank!! So you can go around or over the signs to use the steps or take a chance of falling down the steep slop of the bank to get to river's edge. The parking lot of the closed mike finks is blocked off with no tresspassing sign! So you still can park & fish at Taylor park in Newport but not sure when the police runs folks out of there at night. Really sad but true that access to the river bank is harder and hard to do every year.


----------



## rayscott425 (Oct 11, 2008)

sliprig said:


> Most of the Ohio river ramps in Indiana are owned by the state. Tanner's was improved with riverboat money by the city of Lawrenceburg. More are in the works from what I understand. I wish Hamilton County Park District would get off some cash, and open up Shawnee Lookout ramp. They say no one uses it, they would if they could launch something larger than a canoe. Greedy SOB's
> 
> Slip


Shawnee Lookout is very shallow. They would have to dredge from the ramp all the way out to the GMR. Even when you get to the GMR it is very shallow and tricky. The channel winds from side to side and is easy to get beached!!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

On my way to Schmidt ramp this morning, I swung through the Public landing was gonna ask some questions but the booth was wide open and empty, several cars and trailer there as well. I just did a drive through and went to Schmidt since i was with someone who is not boat savvy and the public landing can be a bit tricky with a non boater to help loading and trailering. Ramp is clean, parking lot is clean and docks are in at Schmidt, At least my $10 is going towards keeping them in good shape! I do appreciate that. 

Salmonid


----------



## The Yeti (Mar 17, 2009)

sliprig said:


> Most of the Ohio river ramps in Indiana are owned by the state. Tanner's was improved with riverboat money by the city of Lawrenceburg. More are in the works from what I understand. I wish Hamilton County Park District would get off some cash, and open up Shawnee Lookout ramp. They say no one uses it, they would if they could launch something larger than a canoe. Greedy SOB's
> 
> Slip


They made the conscious decision to stop allowing boat access to Shawnee a few years ago because it was costing too much to dredge the channel out to the main river. When it was first built they didn't realize they cut in to the river right at the outside bend where all the silt and debris get washed in to every year in the spring flooding. If they had done it right the first time, they would have never had the problem.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Hello Mark the lady in charge of the Public landing said they will start charging for PARKING Mid July!! There will be no extra charge to launch a boat. I agree it is tricky to launch a boat there especially if there is a strong current. So we still have a month to use the Public Landing as much as we can for free. Tight lines Norb


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

"Shawnee Lookout is very shallow. They would have to dredge from the ramp all the way out to the GMR. Even when you get to the GMR it is very shallow and tricky. The channel winds from side to side and is easy to get beached!!"



"They made the conscious decision to stop allowing boat access to Shawnee a few years ago because it was costing too much to dredge the channel out to the main river. When it was first built they didn't realize they cut in to the river right at the outside bend where all the silt and debris get washed in to every year in the spring flooding. If they had done it right the first time, they would have never had the problem. "



They use to dredge as needed. The HCPD and the Feds shared the cost. The Corps changed their policies after the floods in the early 90&#8217;s. The park board made some promises to get their tax levy passed, empty promises. Also the silt increased after the gravel pit upriver changed the course of the river. The park also made the problem worse by piling silt around the parking lot. It just made a large settling pit, trapping more dirt. The HCPD looked into building a ramp upriver(Ohio river), this also never happened. This happened years ago, more people only know Shawnee Lookout ramp has to sits now.

Slip


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Schmidt and Riverside and was told nah baby nah on the freebie. That was the year it went to $10 instead of $5. So now I find out I've been getting shorted for the past couple of years? My GOD! That's $30 bucks! I'm freakin' suing!!!

Seriously though, that sux they told me that deal was gone. Guess they don't like me or something. Of course that would be the norm...

UFM82


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

UFM82 said:


> Schmidt and Riverside and was told nah baby nah on the freebie. That was the year it went to $10 instead of $5. So now I find out I've been getting shorted for the past couple of years? My GOD! That's $30 bucks! I'm freakin' suing!!!
> 
> Seriously though, that sux they told me that deal was gone. Guess they don't like me or something. Of course that would be the norm...
> 
> UFM82


Like I said the last 2 years has worked for me. I have 5 tickets now in the truck so next time I put in there I will see what they say. We know the guys that run both ramps so I will check with them.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

since the losers won't pay the parking tickets they have to get the money some how


----------



## fishmonster13 (May 4, 2009)

fishdealer04 said:


> Like I said the last 2 years has worked for me. I have 5 tickets now in the truck so next time I put in there I will see what they say. We know the guys that run both ramps so I will check with them.


i always got the 6th launch free, sucks that they decided to charge to use the ramp there, and really whos going to pay that when you can go up or down river and for the same price you have a much nicer facility. maybe that was the thought of the city clowncil, they get revenue and then don't have to maintain a ramp nobody uses.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I've parked & fished 2 days in a row, no attendant, no cost.








And.... no fish. HA!


----------

